# Nigerian Dwarf PVC goat milking stand PLANS



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Just thought I'd pass on this site with interesting info and plans to make a PVC Nigerian size goat milking stand.

http://pholiafarm.com/milk_and_milking.htm


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

Very nice stand, I wonder if it could be made for a full size goat or do you think it would not be strong enough?


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

A Google search has full size goat pvc stands, and people comment on their sturdiness.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

I have one that a friend made a few years ago out of PVC that looks similiar except he used PVC decking for the "stand" instead of plywood.
He also made it so the shorter legs come off and can be stored/fitted benieth for transport to shows! The head gate is also removeable. It does hold a standard goat and is extremely stable even with some of the parts not being glued.
I love it and have had dozens of people ask about it at various shows!
Lois


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I have been wanting a milking stand..but not for milking...I would like one just to keep them still and stable for hoof trimming and treating injuries/worming/vaccs etc. Would something like this work for that? It looks like it might be possible for them to turn their hind end and slip off.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Minelson said:


> Thanks for the link! I have been wanting a milking stand..but not for milking...I would like one just to keep them still and stable for hoof trimming and treating injuries/worming/vaccs etc. Would something like this work for that? It looks like it might be possible for them to turn their hind end and slip off.


You could build the sides like a cattle chute to prevent the sideways movement. The special fittings you would need (4 way or 5 way) are available online. They won't sell them at most hardware or plumbing stores.


----------

